# 301Bq Pre Delivery Checklist



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We are hoping to be the owners of a 2011 301BQ in the very near future. I have been lurking on the site for a while and have seen some reference to a PDI checklist. Can anyone tell me where to find this? I know the dealer will go over everything, but is there anything in particular we need to pay additional attention to?

Many thanks,

Bka4tcu - soon to be the owner of a 301BQ - hopefully!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on picking the best Outback floorplan out there. I love mine.

Here's a link to a PDI checklist

Another thing to check on the 301BQ is the length of the screws on the corner trim of the slides. Must have been a bad day when they put mine together, several of the screws were too long and scratched the slide frame. It is easy to check if they are too long, just feel the black seal, if you can feel the screw tip, it will eventually work its way through the seal and start marking the frame. I fixed mine by pulling the screws out and grinding a quarter inch off of the screw. Did the trick just fine.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

First off welcome to the group! You will find this site filled with the friendly and helpful people.








Congratulations on your new Outback!








Here is the PDI checklist that I put together with using several others as guidelines. 
I recommend providing this to your dealer well in advance to delivery. This is a polite way of informing the dealer that you are going to inspect your new TT top to bottom front to back. 
Take your time ask questions and take notes.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Many thanks for the quick replies and the checklist. We are going to look at a unit Friday, hopefully we will fall in love and order one. We should eb owners by Thanksgiving!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

quick suggestions on the PDI inspection:

1. leave the kids home--they'll get bored and you'll get distracted.

2. allow 3 hours.

3. make sure DW wears jeans or pants or clothes like that. She can then climb on stuff. You should wear older clothes so you can sit on the ground or floor and learn about dumping the tanks, putting down the support braces, and so forth. Take the time to do stuff like get out the black hose, and actually hook it up to the drain. Hummm. Doesn't fit? Better find out the connectors are wrong NOW than at the campground dump site...

4. take a flashlight, several pens (in case you put one down and forget where), a spiral bound notebook so you don't have loose papers to lose.

5. If you and DW are newbies (I was at my PDI last year), make sure you get ALL the owners manuals including the microwave, stereo, etc. You'll want thorough instructions on everything. The microwave touch pad button pushing is definitely not intuitive--who would have figured that when you want set the power level, you push the POWER button and then keep hitting it--the power level starts at 100% and decrements! Totally unlike our GE microwave at home. Our Jensen stereo is a total mystery without the manual. Gilligan was on the design team...

6. Have the dealer teach you how to hook up correctly. Practice by going through each step so you learn. Don't be embarrassed. I was all thumbs the first time! It's harder to back up your TV to the TT than you think--they'll teach you tricks, and you can have DW learn where to stand and how to signal you. Some find it hard to remember that if they can't see your mirrors, you cannot see them.

Careful: Whoa! and Go! do sound alike.









Best of luck!


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Great advice. we have been popup campers for several years and have been through much of the setup proceudre. I know a TT will have some nuances to it and will certainly be all ears at PDI.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I am sure the dealer wont forget to sell you one, but dont forget about adding a GOOD Weight Distribution and Sway Control system for your travel trailer.... !!!!

Bryan


----------

